
Death from below in the world's most bombed country - AndrewBissell
https://www.irishtimes.com/news/world/asia-pacific/death-from-below-in-the-world-s-most-bombed-country-1.3078351
======
Someone
_”A staggering 270 million bombs were dropped on Laos, during what became
known as the secret war, because Americans were unaware of what was going on.
The 80 million bombs that never went off remain live, buried all over the
country.”_

For reference ([https://www.worldometers.info/world-population/laos-
populati...](https://www.worldometers.info/world-population/laos-
population/)), population of Laos at the time of bombing was about 2½ million;
current population 7,2 million. So, a hundred bombs per capita were dropped,
‘only’ 10 per capita remain (with half the difference due to population
growth)

